# Recent Pikiware users? Anyone using OSS Designer?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all
So, I want to add an online shirt design and order system to one of my sites to improve and automate web sales and I've been researching on here. Pikiware sounded cool until I saw all the complaints here, however, most of those complaints were two years ago, and I didn't see any within the last year.

So my question is, is anyone using Pikiware currently? Maybe they've resolved their problems? Positives, negatives? I like the idea of a three month "free trial" but it's after a $237 connection fee for the medium package, which makes me not super eager to sign up just to see if it works well. Also a 5% transaction fee when you start out on top of paypal's 2 or 3% processing fee isn't too exciting.

I was also looking seriously at OSS Designer. Is anyone using that? $1000 to set it up and only being able to offer 10 products makes it expensive for the limits it imposes on what you can offer.

I also talked to no-refresh but their demo sites don't even work well, so I have no interest in using them. Their packages are between $2500 and $5500 from what I saw.

Any input is highly appreciated. I do want to get one of these systems installed, but it's gotta be one that works well for such an investment. Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

brent said:


> Hi all
> So, I want to add an online shirt design and order system to one of my sites to improve and automate web sales and I've been researching on here. Pikiware sounded cool until I saw all the complaints here, however, most of those complaints were two years ago, and I didn't see any within the last year.
> 
> So my question is, is anyone using Pikiware currently? Maybe they've resolved their problems? Positives, negatives? I like the idea of a three month "free trial" but it's after a $237 connection fee for the medium package, which makes me not super eager to sign up just to see if it works well. Also a 5% transaction fee when you start out on top of paypal's 2 or 3% processing fee isn't too exciting.
> ...


For three plus years I have been in search of the perfect on-line design studio. Over the years we have licensed OSS, RSK, Piki/Deco and most recently Inksoft.

The key to this, at least for us, is what the client sees and how easy it is to use and complete a jersey. If the designer and how it works is too complicated to create the end product then you have nothing. As important you truly need a system that captures information of those who save but do not purchase the item so you can contact and offer assistance or a possible discount. We are selling custom BMX jerseys which are $60+ thus we have incentive to go after these drops. Last, we needed a system that was simple to get live and maintain. For us Inksoft has thus far proven to be the winner. Add to that a reasonable monthly fee and very low 1% surcharge on sales which again is critical if you are pumping sales through the system. Each system has strenghts and weaknesses and alot depends on what you are looking for. In our review Piki/Deco probably has a few more bells in whistles but we had 25 customers try to complete a design on-line and only 7 were able to do it. Also it was not logical, at least to us, on how you set up the system.

Inksoft has some really great SEO features and some really cool ideas on sharing artwork and outsourcing. Inksoft may not be perfect for you but I would surely give them a serious look.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Mark, thank you so much for your honest reply. I hadn't heard of Inksoft and will check them out today. I am eager to try the demo site and learn pricing. Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

brent said:


> Mark, thank you so much for your honest reply. I hadn't heard of Inksoft and will check them out today. I am eager to try the demo site and learn pricing. Thanks!


Your welcome - our experience cost us a pretty penny so willing to share. It all comes down to there is no perfect solution for everyone or there would only be one product. I had not heard of Inksoft either until recently and happened to find a post on this forum that lead me to call them. Good luck in your search.


----------

